# New Outdoor Product Idea (Rafting/Kayaking)



## markfortcollins (Aug 20, 2015)

So I'm taking a course at Colorado State University through the Natural Resources College called Applications in the Outdoor Product Industry. Throughout the course we'll be researching the outdoor products industry as it relates to adventure tourism and also proposing possible new products with potential for development. I know we're all sort of cut from the DIY cloth and while I have a few ideas, I thought to myself that I might throw this on the Buzz as well and see if anyone out there has seen the need for a new product that is not yet in market. A perfect example of what I'm talking about could have been the Rapid Rung (www.rapidrung.com). Awesome idea for a product that really didn't exist. I know I can always count on the buzzard community for their salty DIY styles and "creative" commentary. Seems like a fun discussion to have with this crew. Sarcastic comments and ideas invited as well.... Go Rams!


----------



## NoCo (Jul 21, 2009)

Inflatable boogie board. Maybe d
Something like a SUP but with 4 inch drop stitch and some small fins. I've only seen 1 company making something like this, its currently unavailable and is focused on the beach crowd.


----------



## caverdan (Aug 27, 2004)

Solar ice maker that also filters river water for use. Maybe an added feature of chilling the filtered drinking water into your cup along with an ice cube or two. It would be nice if you could drop the pickup tube into the water as your floating and make ice and/or cold water on demand.

another idea would be self cleaning dishes.....possibly a ultra compact dish washer / drier.

How about a river boudeau so you don't need to pack toilet paper?

Collapsible tiki torch holders.


----------



## Leonmajor (Sep 25, 2017)

As long as we are dreaming big I always wanted something that could maintain the pressure in the tubes while trailering. This way I don’t have to constantly stop and tighten/loosen straps going up and down mtn passes. An all in one pressure gauge, air compressor, prv attached to each valve. Ooh and have it wired directly into the trailer wiring so no batteries to deal with. Should be a snap!


----------



## Rightoarleft (Feb 5, 2021)

Here's two ideas I have played with over the years. The first addresses a need that is now largely obsolete. The second is overdue for production.

Venture with me back to a time when coolers were metal and maps were paper; the era of the bucket boat. For decades, bucket boats were standard gear. They were stable and versatile, allowing an intrepid oarsman to "preload" the boat with water, dramatically increasing stability in large waves. This of course required work heaving buckets of river into the raft. After the rapid, the work continued bailing water back into the river. Enter the floor valve -- a device installed in the floor that allows water levels to quickly and effortlessly achieve equilibrium. I actually made one of these using the top of a plastic mayonnaise jar. It worked well. Then I started using electric pumps. Then I bought a self-bailing raft. 

Second idea addresses a situation that every oarsman has encountered. You're in a rapid and you pop an oar. You try to drop the oar back in the lock. But because you are in a rapid, everything is moving and you miss the slot and bump the lock parallel with the oar shaft. This is usually when things go from bad to worse because now you have to leave the seat and orientate the lock to try again. I have created devices to keep oarlocks in position. My first design used springs attached to the lock stem, and it worked well but exposed springs were prone to snagging. My second designed used powerful magnets that repel when the lock is out of position. Worked great. Biggest challenge was finding a way to secure the magnets. Should not be an issue for a designer.


----------



## Rightoarleft (Feb 5, 2021)

caverdan said:


> Solar ice maker that also filters river water for use. Maybe an added feature of chilling the filtered drinking water into your cup along with an ice cube or two. It would be nice if you could drop the pickup tube into the water as your floating and make ice and/or cold water on demand.


Sadly, the laws of thermodynamics prevent your dream. Portable solar panels are about 10% efficient. Solid state cooling devices are about 10% efficient. That means you will harness 1% of what the sun has to offer. A square meter of sunlight contains about 1,000 watts. A square meter of solar panel will get you 100 watts. The cooling device will use that 100 watts to remove 10 watts from the water. You need to remove about 100 watt hours of energy to turn a liter of water into ice. That means a square meter of solar panel will produce a liter of ice in 10 hours. But that's only when facing directly at full sun. The real world power harness is closer to 50%... which means you can realistically expect about a pound of ice per day if you cover your boat in solar panels. 

Now, a solar powered filter is totally doable and frankly, kind of a neat idea. I'm picturing a jerry can with solar panel sides and a feed tube. Set it next to the stream, eat lunch and come back to a full jug of filtered water. Dig it.


----------



## upacreek (Mar 17, 2021)

I think the rafting community is dissimilar from Outdoor Product industry in general because it seems to explicitly support smaller, local businesses and outfitters, often through word-of-mouth, that make/source quality products to fill niches and needs that only experienced boaters know to exist. IIRC the earliest iterations of the the Rapid Rung began as a DIY projects discussed on here _decades ago, _of which one design was apparently patented by *MyDadisARaven. *








home made rescue ladder


$15 in material cost: $4 1" pvc caps (6 pcs), $5 1" schedule 80 pvc electrical pipe 10' stick, $6 bungee cords. 6' rope and nonslip tape had it laying around. time: 1.25 hours how I did it: cut 3 pcs pipe 18" and drill holes to fit your rope, drill holes in caps to fit your bungee, thread rope...




www.mountainbuzz.com




.


----------



## B4otter (Apr 20, 2009)

Powdered beer... and I'll settle for a lifetime supply!


----------



## Wallrat (Jan 19, 2021)

A check valve that mounts in the floor of a bucket boat to turn it into a self bailer. A carbon fiber ammo can that’s fully waterproof, and only weighs a few ounces. A solar power bimini to run a beer cooler. A power generator that you leave in the river overnight to power said beer cooler. A pfd with integral CO2 powered air bladders for when you really, really, really need a breathe of air. A drybag with an airtight zipper and an inflatable valve (Leafield) so you can strap it on the back of a duckie for extra flotation. A solar powered beer caddy. A titanium roll up firepan for kayakers. A graduated paper filtration system that fits in the top of a 5gallon bucket for desert rivers.


----------



## Will Amette (Jan 28, 2017)

A better propane bottle


----------



## k2andcannoli (Feb 28, 2012)

Recycling old kayaks into very colorful and durable side boards for our rafts.


----------



## Jim Bob (May 19, 2020)

Nah, go Pokes


----------



## tbduwyo (Apr 3, 2015)

Hey Mark. I'm on board with Caverdan's idea about the river bidet. Maybe repurpose a 1 gallon weed sprayer? Can you guys get on that? Heated seat and air dryer are optional add-ons. Also, Go Pokes!


----------



## NoCo (Jul 21, 2009)

Rightoarleft said:


> Here's two ideas I have played with over the years. The first addresses a need that is now largely obsolete. The second is overdue for production.
> 
> Venture with me back to a time when coolers were metal and maps were paper; the era of the bucket boat. For decades, bucket boats were standard gear. They were stable and versatile, allowing an intrepid oarsman to "preload" the boat with water, dramatically increasing stability in large waves. This of course required work heaving buckets of river into the raft. After the rapid, the work continued bailing water back into the river. Enter the floor valve -- a device installed in the floor that allows water levels to quickly and effortlessly achieve equilibrium. I actually made one of these using the top of a plastic mayonnaise jar. It worked well. Then I started using electric pumps. Then I bought a self-bailing raft.
> 
> Second idea addresses a situation that every oarsman has encountered. You're in a rapid and you pop an oar. You try to drop the oar back in the lock. But because you are in a rapid, everything is moving and you miss the slot and bump the lock parallel with the oar shaft. This is usually when things go from bad to worse because now you have to leave the seat and orientate the lock to try again. I have created devices to keep oarlocks in position. My first design used springs attached to the lock stem, and it worked well but exposed springs were prone to snagging. My second designed used powerful magnets that repel when the lock is out of position. Worked great. Biggest challenge was finding a way to secure the magnets. Should not be an issue for a designer.


The self aligning oar lock was invented in the seventies. Its call pins and clips with a stirrup.


----------



## Randaddy (Jun 8, 2007)

What about a 3D printer that can make paddles? Sell it to outfitters and they can churn them out for life!

Also, GO POKES!


----------



## jbolson (Apr 6, 2005)

A battery powered water filtration system. This isn't a new idea, but I don't think there are any commercial ones.


----------



## SOSY (Sep 26, 2007)

I'll second the solar panel bimini powering the cooler sized fridge. Needs to be a weather/water proof 12 volt fridge. The fridge would also hold a 12 volt battery for energy storage that can be topped off before the trip, with the bimini solar panel keeping the battery charged throughout. Needs a fridge battery capacity indicator. 1/5 of the fridge internal space is a designated freezer for cocktail ice production. No more hauling 100 quarts of ice down the river to keep 50 quarts of food and beer cold. Boaters would easily pay $2000 for this setup.


----------



## Noswetnam (Mar 8, 2016)

You just added another cooler (for condenser ect) and 500lbs to your boat. I’ll stick with what works


----------



## Recreation_Law (Oct 29, 2013)

Water in a boat for stability, tighten up your webbing or plug some holes so the water drains out slower. About the time we would get to crystal, we have the laces dialed in on new boat. We shot for 20 seconds for the boat to fullly drain. That got you through the rapid and the boat was light enough to move away from Easter Island.

Rapid Run: use Etrie's, now called Aiders I use pocket aiders that come in a bag, 4" by 5" bag that hands off a D-ring. One on each side. In the water pull the etrie out. Lot cheaper too. Make your own bag, cut a hole in the bottom and stuff the etrier in with the last run slightly hanging out. Attach the loop to a carabiner and clip to the D-Ring. Climbing Aiders | Metolius Climbing

Powdered Beer: Some one did that about 20 years ago. It sucked.

Roll up fire pan see Pop Up Fire Pit, little too big for some kayaks but works great. https://www.amazon.com/Pop-Up-Fire-...id=1630018509&sprefix=fire+pan,aps,201&sr=8-6

Better propane bottle refillable propane bottle: Home - Little Kamper 1lb Propane Tank Exchange

Battery Powered Water Filters have been used for 15 years by commercial outfitters. Most started with a UV light. However theUV light got broke a lot so the rental companies quit using them. Fill 30 gallon of water jugs in about 10 minutes. Mortor cycle batter lasted 1 Grand trip easy.

I'm a product liability attorney for the outdoor recreation industry. I have a basement full of failures and a lot of stories about testing failures.

One idea that is on its way out because of better cooler design is a pump that brings in river water to soak a towel or a blanket covering your cooler. Battery one could work while on side hikes.

Shade Umbrella with working tie downs so you can stake it in canyon winds.

Carbon Fibre ammo cans have been done, leaking was an issue and they cost more than $200 each.

Jim Moss


----------



## vitalwater (Jan 15, 2012)

jbolson said:


> A battery powered water filtration system. This isn't a new idea, but I don't think there are any commercial ones.


We make an electric water filter which is used by many outfitters and private boaters. Vitalwaterproducts.com


----------



## Captain John (Aug 27, 2021)

How about a 30 poop Selway?!


----------



## NoCo (Jul 21, 2009)

Cheapo 1# LP tanks are reusable. Ive been reusing my 1 lbs bottles for years. The interweb is telling me its dangerous and illegal now. Thank god for the government! They still sell the adapter. https://www.amazon.com/Simply-Silve...ocphy=1014654&hvtargid=pla-662080418056&psc=1


----------



## jspoon14 (Aug 5, 2012)

jbolson said:


> A battery powered water filtration system. This isn't a new idea, but I don't think there are any commercial ones.


Partner make a great one, I have used it on mulitle Grand trip and it is so nice to not have to "pump" water to filter it.


----------



## co_bjread (Oct 26, 2004)

I'd like a lid for the Yeti Load Out bucket that could provide a rock solid seal, and not have worries of it coming off if loaded and flipped. Something like a yeti version of a gamma seal or maybe with clamps. I pitched the idea to Yeti, and the guy I got on the phone had an "oh, duh, that's a good idea, I'm not sure why we don't make that" response, but they haven't produced it yet, and its been a couple of years, so I gave up hope.

I'm using a pair of buckets nested and glued together, with a gamma seal for my groover. I've looked at "real" groovers, and just decided I like my bucket better than what I've seen available. The Coyote almost did it for me, but the opening seems a bit small. I also like to carry a second pee bucket for the women and kids in the group, and groovers don't nest like buckets. But if I could make a groover from a roto-molded bucket, I'd do it in a heart beat. I just don't trust the lid that Yeti makes for their bucket.


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

Rightoarleft said:


> Here's two ideas I have played with over the years. The first addresses a need that is now largely obsolete. The second is overdue for production.
> 
> Venture with me back to a time when coolers were metal and maps were paper; the era of the bucket boat. For decades, bucket boats were standard gear. They were stable and versatile, allowing an intrepid oarsman to "preload" the boat with water, dramatically increasing stability in large waves. This of course required work heaving buckets of river into the raft. After the rapid, the work continued bailing water back into the river. Enter the floor valve -- a device installed in the floor that allows water levels to quickly and effortlessly achieve equilibrium. I actually made one of these using the top of a plastic mayonnaise jar. It worked well. Then I started using electric pumps. Then I bought a self-bailing raft.
> 
> Second idea addresses a situation that every oarsman has encountered. You're in a rapid and you pop an oar. You try to drop the oar back in the lock. But because you are in a rapid, everything is moving and you miss the slot and bump the lock parallel with the oar shaft. This is usually when things go from bad to worse because now you have to leave the seat and orientate the lock to try again. I have created devices to keep oarlocks in position. My first design used springs attached to the lock stem, and it worked well but exposed springs were prone to snagging. My second designed used powerful magnets that repel when the lock is out of position. Worked great. Biggest challenge was finding a way to secure the magnets. Should not be an issue for a designer.


As to your second problem, there has been a solution out there for years, it's called install pins and clips. Problem solved, you'll never blow an oar out the top again LOL


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

Will Amette said:


> A better propane bottle








Trident Marine "Viking Cylinders" - Fiberglass Propane Tanks


Viking Fiberglass Propane Tanks. What recreational and commercial boaters need to end unsightly and dangerous rust and corrosion.




www.go2marine.com


----------



## jbolson (Apr 6, 2005)

vitalwater said:


> We make an electric water filter which is used by many outfitters and private boaters. Vitalwaterproducts.com





jspoon14 said:


> Partner make a great one, I have used it on mulitle Grand trip and it is so nice to not have to "pump" water to filter it.


Good to know, thanks.


----------



## Canyon Coolers (Apr 15, 2011)

jbolson said:


> A battery powered water filtration system. This isn't a new idea, but I don't think there are any commercial ones.


The commercials here in Flagstaff make them with motorcycle batteries in ammo cans. totally badass. I think they get two trips out of them battery wise.


----------



## mkashzg (Aug 9, 2006)

Canyon Coolers said:


> The commercials here in Flagstaff make them with motorcycle batteries in ammo cans. totally badass. I think they get two trips out of them battery wise.


Correct, the components are typically attached with screws to an aluminum plate the size of the bottom of a 20 mil and then the whole system loads into the 20 mil can normally with enough room for the storage of an additional filter and the filling hoses. Pretty slick.


----------



## Kickinback (Jun 19, 2014)

I like to fish while on the rivers, or drink a beer. So what I am looking for is a away to quickly connect the ends of my oars together so they are high enough to stay out of the water. I need to do this without sliding the oars up. The connection also needs to undo quickly and easily. Obviously it can’t interfere with paddling.


----------



## mkashzg (Aug 9, 2006)

Kickinback said:


> I like to fish while on the rivers, or drink a beer. So what I am looking for is a away to quickly connect the ends of my oars together so they are high enough to stay out of the water. I need to do this without sliding the oars up. The connection also needs to undo quickly and easily. Obviously it can’t interfere with paddling.


Most people just put the oar handles underneath their legs but if you happen to be running spares on the sides it is also very easy to ship them inside the spares depending on how quickly you want to access them. Unfortunately I don’t envision a mechanism you are describing that would not be annoying when not in use.


----------



## Kickinback (Jun 19, 2014)

At one point I was thinking a heavy duty Chinese finger trap might work. Maybe something that slide from the oar shaft, not the handle, over to the handle on the other oar. Like a tube on a slider.


----------



## caverdan (Aug 27, 2004)

Kickinback said:


> At one point I was thinking a heavy duty Chinese finger trap might work. Maybe something that slide from the oar shaft, not the handle, over to the handle on the other oar. Like a tube on a slider.


 Maybe magnets?


----------



## Jim Bob (May 19, 2020)

vitalwater said:


> We make an electric water filter which is used by many outfitters and private boaters. Vitalwaterproducts.com


Your gravity filter is great too.


----------



## tbduwyo (Apr 3, 2015)

Kickinback said:


> I like to fish while on the rivers, or drink a beer. So what I am looking for is a away to quickly connect the ends of my oars together so they are high enough to stay out of the water. I need to do this without sliding the oars up. The connection also needs to undo quickly and easily. Obviously it can’t interfere with paddling.


Some PVC that fits over the oar shaft works. Just slide it down the oar when not in use and slide it back over both handles and gravity holds everything in place.


----------

